# REC:Succulent Grilled Pork Chops



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2005)

1 cup Mayo
2 Tbls lime juice
2 Tbls. chopped cilantro
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 tsp. chipotle chili powder
8 pork chops
Mix ingredients together. Reserve 1/2 cup and set aside
Brush mixture onto pork chops as you grill.
Serve with reserved mixture.

Question: Is there something that I can substitue with the cilantro? I hate cilantro.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2005)

Let's back up a sec.  Won't the lime juice curdle the mayo?


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2005)

I have no idea, I got this from a monthly magazine that has little recipes in it.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 28, 2005)

Mud, it shouldn't curdle it; mayo is pretty indestructable!


I just made a lemon tart that called for 3/4 cup of heavy cream in addition to all the lemon juice; I was scared stiff it was all going to curdle when I poured the cream in, but it was fine.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2005)

Mayo usually has lemon juice in it already.  I guess a little more won't hurt.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 28, 2005)

> Let's back up a sec.  Won't the lime juice curdle the mayo?


Should be fine, store bought mayos are typically loaded with stablizers so it should hold up against the acidity of the lime juice


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 4, 2005)

I really don't like living in a small town!
We have a Brookshires and they don't ever have anything new or out of the ordinary. They didn't have the chipotle chili powder 
I even looked for some kind of chipotle sauce, oh no, not them!!

Is there a way to make my own?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I really don't like living in a small town!
> We have a Brookshires and they don't ever have anything new or out of the ordinary. They didn't have the chipotle chili powder
> I even looked for some kind of chipotle sauce, oh no, not them!!
> 
> Is there a way to make my own?



Girl, you have to get a Penzey's catalog...............

_ can't find mine right now, but I know someone has posted a link here before.  Do a search for Penzey's._


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 4, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Girl, you have to get a Penzey's catalog...............
> 
> _can't find mine right now, but I know someone has posted a link here before. Do a search for Penzey's._


 
found it mudbug, thank you!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay, until I get the spices that I ordered, is there a way I can make my own? I wanted to make this tomorrow.


----------



## QSis (Nov 4, 2005)

Let's see, texasgirl ... in answer to your original question, you can substitute parsley for cilantro (I hate cilantro, too - does it taste like plastic to you, too?)

Secondly, to make your own chipotle powder, you can buy dried chipotles and pulverize them in a coffee grinder.  Chipotles are smoked, dried jalapenos which you COULD make them yourself from fresh jalapenos, but that's way too much work, as far as I'm concerned.

Lee


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you!! Hopefully, the store has the peppers. If not, I guess I will just have to drive the 30 miles to Walmart.


----------

